# Rocker\metal\punker corner, What T-shirt or patch have you bough lately



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since I'm a fan of Celtic Frost a t-shirt of into pandemonium era color violet, size L, one patch of Celtic Frost to cover Adidas brand lol a Napalm death patch old school are keywords.


:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Last year I saw Napalm Death in Oslo. Got a t-shirt that I wore first day of school (I'm the teacher!). My old colleague and strictly classical baritone singer looked at it in disbelief. Haha! My wife thinks it's a nice t-shirt.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I do think that plain white doesn't count.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

*My favorite band*. Got it for free from a friend:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The Clash - "London Calling" - youth sized t-shirt purchased as gift for Clash-obsessed guitar-playing rainbow-coloured-hair niece who is the bane of her parent's existence but whose antics crack me up...

https://www.kiditude.com/products/clash-london-calling-youth-t-shirt


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

awesome navy blue -shirt not my best photo, heck so what.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Bought this at the concert Friday


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Bought this at the concert Friday


Awesome dude I love Earth, killer t-shirt


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> View attachment 119919
> awesome navy blue -shirt not my best photo, heck so what.


I see the word Frost on your shirt. I think it is a contemporary band, but there was a psych rock band in the late 1960s called Frost. Check them out:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

news patch one hilarious, the other one traditional left hand paths stuff just kidding :tiphat:


----------

